

Ask HN: how did my Nexus 7 know my wifi password? - jmcashdollar

I got my Nexus 7 delivered to me at work today. I got to play around with it a little bit during the day, but didn't really do much except login to my work's WiFi and my Google account.<p>When I came home, I knew I had to look for the password to my WiFi (random string of numbers so never remember it). To my surprise, when I woke up my Nexus 7 it was already connected.<p>My WiFi still needs a password and nothing has changed to it since I hooked it up a year ago. How did this already know my password?
======
nodata
Did you log in to a Google account on another device which has access to your
wireless network? Did that other device have the tickbox that enabled your
settings and wifi passwords to be backed up?

------
hoodoof
"How can it not know what it is?"

------
raghav305
your mom probably connected it when you were asleep..

